# Finally Finished The Enclosure



## SomethingTegu (Nov 18, 2012)

Here it is! Not the greatest pic, but it's the best I could do with the cam at the time. 6x3x3 made of Melamine Wood, and has sliding glass doors. I am really liking how it keeps in heat and humidity so well. Until I can put in some circular vents on the sides, I am just going to leave open cracks in the doors for air. Does anyone have some tips on making it look better inside? I'm using a plastic drawer for him to drink from and soak in, but I really don't like how it looks inside of the enclosure.


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice, I have to build one next week..


----------



## james.w (Nov 18, 2012)

The space between the doors is plenty for ventilation if the temps and humidity are good. Pet stores usually sell stuff that looks really good, but can be pricey. Check places like home depot and such for bowls and hides. Craft stores usually sell fake plants/vines that can make it look really cool. By the way it looks really good.


----------



## KABIKANO (Nov 18, 2012)

Melamine will warp with the humidity. It will hold a tremendous amount of humidity and then the wood will swell and warp. Looks nice though.


----------



## james.w (Nov 18, 2012)

If sealed properly, melamine will work fine.


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 18, 2012)

I filled the cracks up and sealed em shut.


----------



## james.w (Nov 18, 2012)

What did you use for sealant?


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 18, 2012)

permanently waterproof "supreme sillicone". IT says it is for Window/Door/Attic.Basement. Extra Flex for extreme joint movement, harsh weather conditions, and temperature fluctuations. It also says that this sillicone is permantnly flexible, shrink proof, and crack proof.


----------



## bombadierboom (Jan 1, 2013)

Great Cage, the Melamine won't swell so long as no water gets to the ends of the sheets, the sides where you can see the pressed and glued wood. Your silicone will keep that from happening.


----------



## Dubya (Jan 1, 2013)

Hang that light from a bracket or some stiff wire or something. Not the power cord.


----------

